# EMT-B Class Advice



## Backblast (Dec 3, 2012)

I start my EMT Basic course next month in NC.  I have no EMS experience, but have been an LPN for 13 years.  I know that the train thought process for nursing and EMS are entirely separate.  Any advice, tips, etc?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 3, 2012)

Backblast said:


> I start my EMT Basic course next month in NC.  I have no EMS experience, but have been an LPN for 13 years.  I know that the train thought process for nursing and EMS are entirely separate.  Any advice, tips, etc?  Thanks in advance.



Take notes, listen. Ask questions.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 3, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Take notes, listen. Ask questions.



x2

Read the assigned chapters before class.


----------



## Backblast (Dec 3, 2012)

Much obliged, y'all!


----------



## medichopeful (Dec 3, 2012)

Backblast said:


> I know that the train thought process for nursing and EMS are entirely separate.



They are?  Both assess, "diagnose," plan, do an intervention, and reassess as far as I can see!  The environment might be different, but the training and practice you received as an LPN will help in EMT-B school.  Just be prepared to memorize sheet!


----------



## intellectualfish (Dec 4, 2012)

I'd recommend knocking out the memorization required for pharmacology sooner rather than later, while the course is still ramping-up. Spend plenty of time on the big 3: Respiratory, Cardiac, and Neuro. Otherwise, use notecards excessively, read your book before the lectures, and engage your instructor with thoughtful questions. Good luck!


----------



## Clare (Dec 4, 2012)

Having some understanding of anatomy and physiology helps greatly.  

Don't worry, you will fine, I remember my first time on the road when I was 21, I was massively bricking it on the inside and now it's like second nature almost so everybody has to start somewhere!


----------



## AGill01 (Dec 9, 2012)

My EMT B class we had two LPNs one was a friend of mine and she said she had to sepeerate her self from LPN Uz she kept going back to her training as LPN and sometimes ur LPN training isnt what u will do on a truck


----------



## Backblast (Jan 3, 2013)

Less than a week to go and I couldn't be more excited!  I've gotten my textbook, a few miscellaneous school supplies, a new Littmann stethoscope, a set of shears, and pulled out my old hemostats, just in case.  Class starts on Wednesday, 9 January and I take the Emergency Vehicle Driver program the following week.  Very much looking forward to this new set of skills to put to use.  Wish me luck, y'all!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 3, 2013)

Why do you need the hemostats? In case someone wants to smoke a joint in the parking lot before class?


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 3, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> Why do you need the hemostats? In case someone wants to smoke a joint in the parking lot before class?



You, uhh... Have personal experience with this?... :unsure:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 3, 2013)

Dude, I'm 43. Smoking pot in the parking lot was a common occurrence back in the day and the only reason someone who's not in the medical field would have "an old pair of hemostats".


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 3, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> Dude, I'm 43. Smoking pot in the parking lot was a common occurrence back in the day and the only reason someone who's not in the medical field would have "an old pair of hemostats".



ahaha! 


Take notes & review them before tests.. I can't evaluate other instructors, but generally they base their tests off of their lectures/powerpoints. My tests came straight from the powerpoint (which was word for word by the book). As long as I showed up to class & took notes, I was golden. Good Luck!


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 3, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> Dude, I'm 43. Smoking pot in the parking lot was a common occurrence back in the day and the only reason someone who's not in the medical field would have "an old pair of hemostats".



:rofl: Fair enough, sir


----------



## Backblast (Jan 3, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> Why do you need the hemostats? In case someone wants to smoke a joint in the parking lot before class?


 We didn't get an equipment/ supply list, so I'm just trying to be prepared.  Besides, Johnny and Roy had them, so that's as good a reason as any.  



n7lxi said:


> Dude, I'm 43. Smoking pot in the parking lot was a common occurrence back in the day and the only reason someone who's not in the medical field would have "an old pair of hemostats".


 Who said I'm not already in the medical field?  Surely not I.  You know how the word "assume" is applied, only this time it just pertains to you.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 3, 2013)

Backblast said:


> Who said I'm not already in the medical field?  Surely not I.  You know how the word "assume" is applied, only this time it just pertains to you.




EDIT: I missed the part about you being an LPN prior to EMT class. My apologies. 

...but you still don't need hemostats.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 3, 2013)

Side note, why does anyone carry hemostats?


----------



## VA Transport EMT (Jan 3, 2013)

Listen to your PT/Scenario.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 3, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Side note, why does anyone carry hemostats?



I love hemostasts. Getting off tight caps, hanging tape off your shirt, temporarily managing lines, clamping foleys, etc. Oh and clamping arterial bleeds of course h34r:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 3, 2013)

Chase said:


> I love hemostasts. Getting off tight caps, hanging tape off your shirt, temporarily managing lines, clamping foleys, etc. Oh and clamping arterial bleeds of course h34r:



Eh, passable for a nurse. EMT? Not so much.


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 3, 2013)

Chase said:


> I love hemostasts. Getting off tight caps, hanging tape off your shirt, temporarily managing lines, clamping foleys, etc. Oh and clamping arterial bleeds of course h34r:



I use them in the hospital for my tape so it doesn't get gross in my pocket..


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 3, 2013)

Chase said:


> I love hemostasts. Getting off tight caps, hanging tape off your shirt, temporarily managing lines, clamping foleys, etc. Oh and clamping arterial bleeds of course h34r:



In a hospital sure. But in an ambulance, you really need your own personal set?

As for getting tight caps off, helps to be a man...


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 3, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> In a hospital sure. But in an ambulance, you really need your own personal set?
> 
> As for getting tight caps off, helps to be a man...



haha! :wub:


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 3, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> In a hospital sure. But in an ambulance, you really need your own personal set?
> 
> As for getting tight caps off, helps to be a man...



I am sure you can find more uses for a hemostat than many of the other random tools people carry.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 3, 2013)

Chase said:


> I am sure you can find more uses for a hemostat than many of the other random tools people carry.



Not me, but this guy...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 4, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> As for getting tight caps off, helps to be a man...



That just happened.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 4, 2013)

NVRob said:


> That just happened.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 4, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Side note, why does anyone carry hemostats?




I carry a tube clamp. It helps to turn those hospital wall bumpers into an instant coat rack if I need to take my coat off.


----------



## Backblast (Jan 9, 2013)

Class starts at 0800.  Time to get up!  ^_^


----------



## Backblast (May 19, 2013)

Well, that was fun!  Basic class has been a blast!  I've learned a ton, had great preceptors and experiences in clinicals and done well on quizzes and testing.  We take finals on Wednesday.  

Next challenge is paramedic school, which starts on Thursday, the day after basic class ends.  There are 3 of us moving on to paramedic class (all 3 of us have previous medical experience) and 2 going to intermediate class.  Almost time to say goodbye to family and friends for the next year.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 19, 2013)

Backblast said:


> Well, that was fun!  Basic class has been a blast!  I've learned a ton, had great preceptors and experiences in clinicals and done well on quizzes and testing.  We take finals on Wednesday.
> 
> Next challenge is paramedic school, which starts on Thursday, the day after basic class ends.  There are 3 of us moving on to paramedic class (all 3 of us have previous medical experience) and 2 going to intermediate class.  Almost time to say goodbye to family and friends for the next year.


Great to hear about your experience in B school. You should now be starting to see how nursing (you're an LVN) and EMS are different animals that share some of the same things: the patient and some skills. That will become further evident as you progress through P school. Just remember that when you're done, you'll have to remember which hat you're wearing at what time because it's no bueno to exceed your authorized scope, even though you're well trained/educated in whatever it is you'd want to do.

My tips for P school: Read ahead, stay ahead, be in class, have fun, and learn _why_ you're doing something.


----------

